

Show HN: Edit public web pages and have conversations over them - copyto
http://copyto.co/b/NjUy

======
copyto
I have added a new feature to my new service (<http://copyto.co>) which lets
you have discussions on your public clipped pages. I just wanted to have your
opinion about this functionality and whether you think if it would be useful.
Thanks!

------
crnka
I think Disqus is a good choice for the comment system. There are some issues
with the frames when I try to login to my disqus but other than it looks nice
and I think can be used easily to collaborate.

